# 5lnb dish & diplexer question



## Mooby (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm currently running a 3lnb dish and a HR10-250. I have 2 cables coming into my living room and both are diplexed. One is Sat & OTA, the other is Sat & Comcast Cable Internet. Can I still have this configuration with the 5LNB dish or can you not diplex with that dish?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

No.

Signals off the new satellite (MPEG4 channels) are in the same frequency range as OTA signals, and will interfere with each other.

Or something like that.


phox


----------



## jdiehl (Mar 23, 2002)

There is a TON of misinformation on this subject.

Let me give you my PERSONAL experience.....

It will work just fine. Repeat: diplexers work just fine with mpeg2 HD receivers and the 5 LNB dish. 

I have the new 5 LNB dish, a pair of HD Tivo's (both diplexed from my OTA antenna) as well as a H20 mpeg4 HD receiver (that receives all four mpeg4 HD locals via D* just fine).

I think most of the misinformation that you hear about this subject is due to the "company line" about it not working. The only truth to this is that diplexers do not work going to mpeg4 receivers... since it will interfer with the mpeg4 channels, but if you only put them on the feeds to your mpeg2 equipment, it causes no issues whatsoever. Period.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

jdiehl said:


> There is a TON of misinformation on this subject.
> 
> Let me give you my PERSONAL experience.....
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.

phox


----------



## jdiehl (Mar 23, 2002)

No problem. You were correct in that that mpeg4 signals interfere with the OTA signals as they are on the same frequency, but the thread poster wasn't asking about diplexing to a mpeg4 capable receiver.


----------



## Mooby (Aug 12, 2004)

Cool. Thanks for the info!


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Mooby said:


> the other is Sat & Comcast Cable Internet.


I'd still be worried about that part.

phox


----------



## Mooby (Aug 12, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> I'd still be worried about that part.
> 
> phox


I did need to buy a special diplexer for that. The one I finally got to work for the Comcast HSI was an Aspen D2100LX. It rated at 950-2250 for the Sat side and 40-860 for TV.


----------



## dhasselbacher (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm considering upgrading my dual LNB dish to a new HD 5 LNB dish. I already have the 2 lines running from the existing dish all the way across the roof and down the other side of the house into a multiswitch. Is it possible for the installer to combine some of these LNB coax runs (additional 3 for a total of 5 with new HD dish) into fewer cables? I really don't want 5 cables running across and down the house

Let's assume I will run an OTA line directly from the antenna into the tuner, and not along with the LNB's to the multiswitch. 

This would really simplify things.


----------



## jdiehl (Mar 23, 2002)

dhasselbacher said:


> I'm considering upgrading my dual LNB dish to a new HD 5 LNB dish. I already have the 2 lines running from the existing dish all the way across the roof and down the other side of the house into a multiswitch. Is it possible for the installer to combine some of these LNB coax runs (additional 3 for a total of 5 with new HD dish) into fewer cables? I really don't want 5 cables running across and down the house
> 
> Let's assume I will run an OTA line directly from the antenna into the tuner, and not along with the LNB's to the multiswitch.
> 
> This would really simplify things.


It's actually 4 total cables for the 5LNB dish, just like the 3LNB oval dish.

Each cable is capable of feeding it's own receiver, and they typically run all 4 cables into the house. If you don't have 4 TV's and do not need all 4 runs, they just leave them there for future upgrades with more receivers or DVR's (to possibly connect to a multiswitch too). I guess you could ask the installer to only run 2 of the 4 lines, but I wouldn't do that since it would limit you to 2 receivers or one DVR. You need all 4 lines going to a multiswitch if you'd want to expand later.


----------



## dhasselbacher (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Jon.

Could I then have all 4 lines from the new dish running into a 5x8 multiswitch to feed the many rooms in my house? I already have a non HD dual tuner Tivo in the family room, non HD receiver in master and guest room for a total of 4 feeds coming in from my current 2x4 switch.

I'm considering putting the new HD received in the master, leaving the non HD dual tuner in the family, and feeding all 3 guest rooms but using non HD for now in those rooms.

THanks,

DH


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

dhasselbacher said:


> Could I then have all 4 lines from the new dish running into a 5x8 multiswitch to feed the many rooms in my house?DH


Yes. However, if & when you get MPEG-4 receivers you will need to replace the multiswitch with a compatible model.


----------



## rmassey (Sep 5, 2002)

> It will work just fine. Repeat: diplexers work just fine with mpeg2 HD receivers and the 5 LNB dish.


Why would you even need a 5LNB dish unless you are using an mpg4 receiver?

OK, so to confirm things. If you need a 5 LNB dish to use with mpg4 receivers, you need to run 4 sat lines without diplexers and then one ant line. 5 lines total for this to work as designed, right?


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

i'm not really clear on this. if mpeg4 and ota transmission interfere with each other....even though u arent running a diplexed line to a mpeg4 receiver.......wont the mpeg4 stream coming from the satellite over the line interfere with the ota signal? with the 3lnb dish u arent getting a mpeg4 signal with the 5lnb dish u are, even though u might not be connecting it to a mpeg4 receiver. man, i feel stupid.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

A J Ricaud said:


> Yes. However, if & when you get MPEG-4 receivers you will need to replace the multiswitch with a compatible model.


Which models are compatible and which are not?


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> Which models are compatible and which are not?


To my knowledge this is the only one currently available:

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=02&CAT=&PROD=WB68


----------



## plehrack (May 7, 2002)

jdiehl said:


> It will work just fine. Repeat: diplexers work just fine with mpeg2 HD receivers and the 5 LNB dish.
> 
> I have the new 5 LNB dish, a pair of HD Tivo's (both diplexed from my OTA antenna) as well as a H20 mpeg4 HD receiver (that receives all four mpeg4 HD locals via D* just fine).


I have almost the exact same set up, a 5 LNB dish, a diplexed line going to my HR10-250 and an HR20-700 with separate lines from my multiswitch, no problems.

The problem, as far as I understand it, is that a special diplexer (not out yet) is needed to diplex on a line going to a mpeg4 compatible receiver.

Peter


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

A J Ricaud said:


> To my knowledge this is the only one currently available:
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=02&CAT=&PROD=WB68


What about this one? 
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=02&CAT=&PROD=SAM-6802

Since the 'Flex ports' can interface with 2 additional D* satellites...shouldn't this be compatible (I currently have a pair of these cascscaded in my attic)?

**EDIT: Found this on the Zinwell site...oh well.

Q1:
_Can SAM-6802 replace WB-68 to install with Ka/Ku system?_

A:
No, you cant. SAM-6802 cant be used for Ka/Ku system but WB-68 only.

_Q2:
Can I use WB-68 for round dish, triple-head LNBF and 72.5° or 95° satellites?_

A:
Yes, you can.

_Q3:
Can WB-68 replace other switch?_

A:
Yes, WB-68 can replace existing DirecTV switch such as SAM-3402, SAM-4402-3A, SAM-4803 and SAM-6802.

_Q7:
How to do the installation of off-air for WB-68?_

A:
Any 1 of 8 outputs combine the Terrestrial or HDTV signal-in with a combiner that connect to another separator, so TV-out of the output goes to TV-in of receiver and another Sat-out goes to RF-in of receiver.


----------



## jdiehl (Mar 23, 2002)

rmassey said:


> Why would you even need a 5LNB dish unless you are using an mpg4 receiver?


I have both mpeg4 and mpeg2 receivers. Two HD Tivo's (mpeg2) and one mpeg4. I only diplex my OTA antenna to the Tivo's, and use the mpeg4 locals on my mpeg4 HD receiver.


----------



## Home Sports Bar (Jul 16, 2007)

We live in a condo. We have two lines from our 5LNB satellite to our apartment. One line is a homerun; the other is diplexed in the mechanical room with an RG6 cable wire (about 20 years old) that also carries Comcast cable. Our homerun wire is connected to an HR 20 Directv HD-receiver with a B band upconverter on the back of the receiver. Our diplexed line is connected to an HR 10-250 HD receiver. We currently receive HD local channels on the HR 20. We get excellent cable and satellite reception on both TVs. We are also able to get HD local channels through a cable card as well as about 10 other HD channels. We have been given conflicting information by several people. We have been told that once Directv's satelliltes 10 and/or 11 start to broadcast, all hell will break loose. We realize that we must replace our HR 10-250 with another HR 20. The consensus seems to be that the diplexed wire will not work. Some say we will not get cable; some say we will not get satellite; some say we will get nothing on the diplexed wire. One company says if we put the B band upconverter on the satellite side of the diplexer, everything will work fine. Another company says it won't work. The approximate distance from the diplexer to our condo is about 120 feet. We'd welcome an expert opinion.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

You will not be able to diplex when and receive the new satellite programming on the HR-20 unless you change over to using a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) which they are testing right now. Please go to http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118 for talk about the SWM. You will be able to diplex on the lines for the HR10-250.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You don't really have to replace the HR10 unless you want the MPEG4 channels on that TV. HD OTA will still work fine.


----------

